# Let's make a temporary squat in oakland?



## Laundromatt (Sep 24, 2017)

So I just posted on here recently looking for an active squat in oakland to stay at but if I can't find one to stay at I might be down to check out some abandoned buildings and stay in one for up to a week. Would anyone be down to join me? Yall?


----------

